# Get rid of #VALUE in Excel 2003



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Here is a spreadsheet where I cannot get rid of the #VALUE result.

Any experts?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

In your formula in Column K you are using 
=IF(SUM(D7:J7)<>0,SUM(D7:J7),"")
Which sets the cells to a text value, you can't add text values.
See this version.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

OBP said:


> In your formula in Column K you are using
> =IF(SUM(D7:J7)<>0,SUM(D7:J7),"")
> Which sets the cells to a text value, you can't add text values.
> See this version.


Thanks. So what is the change you did?

Oh I got it.

changed to

=IF(SUM(D7:J7)<>0,SUM(D7:J7),0)


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Used 0 instead of ""


----------

